# Hymer english manual



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
i bought a Hymer camp 51 back in May (1990 reg) but the book with all the gizmo instructions is in German, although most things just need a bit of common sense to work out has anyone got an English version to upload as a pdf file or has it already been done or could someone let me know how to get a copy.

Thanks in advance Andy


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

This one is the 2004 model year manual in English: https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

This download location works for other years manuals too, you just need to change the number before the .pdf

If there's a similar number on the footer on the bottom left of the front page of your German manual, try experimenting by inserting adjacent numbers in the link and hopefully you'll eventually get the English one for that years model!

Phil


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I needed a manual for my hymer s555 and i e-mailed hymer direct in Germany. They were really helpful and e-mailed me the correct manual without charge. Give them a try!


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks to those who responded to my enquirey, i now have the english manual i required. If anyone else would like a copy i`ll be happy to oblige.

Thanks Andy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Rockerboots said:


> Thanks to those who responded to my enquirey, i now have the english manual i required. If anyone else would like a copy i`ll be happy to oblige.
> 
> Thanks Andy


As a matter of interest, how did you obtain it? I've tried emailing Hymer 3 times without success

Andrew


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
if you click on the link it should take you direct to a contact page of the Hymer ag site. On the drop down menu at the bottom of the page i picked the "General question" title, clicked next & completed the online form with my details. I did this on a Sunday night & by Monday afternoon i got a reply with the manual download link. The file is a TIF file which can be opened with windows photo viewer in vista.

http://www.hymer.com/eu/100179_contact.html

Any problems i`ll try & help.

Andy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Andy for the info.

I've just sent another email so will keep my fingers crossed.


Andrew


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks from me for the link as well Andy.

Andrew, don't expect anything too soon as I noted that the factory was closed for summer (?) holidays. Just caught it as I clicked 'submit' button and missed the exact date but it was somewhere around mid Sept.

Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for that Mike. Curiously I've been in contact with Hymer , Germany for some parts, and I saw that message, but they replied straight away. Maybe they've done the sensible thing and have some limited working in important departments.


Andrew


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Cheers Andrew, let's hope that the literature dept is important enough :lol: 

Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Somebody must have been listening !! Got my handbook in TIF file format as Andy mentioned. It is 60 pages long and my 'out of black ink' started flashing at Page ten !! Up to page 34 as I speak and still legible, the suspense is killing me :lol: 

Mike

Update - managed all 60 - only after fooling the printer software and it still is printing ok, just shows how much waste if you followed the warning messages slavishly !!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Still waiting, is this going to be 4th time lucky, or more of the same.

By the time it actually arrives I'll probably be fairly fluent in German  


Andrew


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chaps,
PM me. I have the 1988 user manual for all variants which should cover yours (maybe one or two minor tweaks). It's too big for the download section. PM me with an email and I'll send it 2 halves

Edit: if you read this a few minutes ago it said 1998. I did actually mean 1988 so much closer to your requirements.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Managed to get mine in the end, thanks Jimbo -all 60 sheets of it.

Mike


----------



## Peter Baxter (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes please?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Peter and welcome to the forum. This is a very old thread but if you look at post #6 , or #2 , they should give you a start.

Don't know if the links are still valid or if you've tried them already?


----------

